# Würmer Fangen?!?!?



## Dati (5. August 2012)

Hey Ho. 
Ich bin zz in Dänemark (Lyngsa) und habe noch keine köder.
Da es grade regnet würde ich gerne wissen wie und wann ich würmer fangen kann ? Kommen sie gleich nach oben oder nur nachts?


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (5. August 2012)

*AW: Würmer Fangen?!?!?*

Schaufel raus und buddeln! 
Am besten ist es natürlich wenn es nass ist oder wenn es regnet bzw. wenn es geregnet hat, denn dann kommen die Regenwürmer nach oben. Dort musst du sie dann nur noch am besten mit einem Spaten ausgraben. Den herausgebuddelten Erdklumpen durchsuchst du dann nach "Lebendigem"  Hältern kannst du sie dann für kurze Zeit in einem nicht zu kleinem Marmeladenglas mit feuchter Erde.

Also ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir gar nicht erst die Arbeit machen und die ganze Zeit versuchen Regenwürmer zu fangen.
Geh einfach in den nächsten Angelladen und kauf dir ne Packung Würmer für 2€. Diese sind dann auch größer und länger.

Aber schau mal bei wikipedia, da stet ein bisschen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regenwürmer#Fangmethoden


----------



## Dati (5. August 2012)

*AW: Würmer Fangen?!?!?*

das problem ist , ich bin 15 und in dänemark im urlaub . Ich hab keine ahnung wo hier angelläden sind und bei google findet sich nix!


----------



## carl (6. August 2012)

*AW: Würmer Fangen?!?!?*

Wenn du wirklich keinen Laden findest, mach es wie Johnnie_W empfohlen hat. Und wenn du ein wenig verrückt bist, dann macht es sogar Spaß rumzubuddeln und die Viecher zu fangen


----------



## Windelwilli (6. August 2012)

*AW: Würmer Fangen?!?!?*

In Saeby ist in der Nähe der Kirche ein kleiner aber feiner Angelladen.
Der verkauft dir Seeringelwürmer. Damit wirst du in der Ostsee mehr Erfolg haben als mit gesammelten Regenwürmern.
Am Hafenkiosk in Saeby bekommst du auch Wattwürmer, die meist aber in Salz getrocknet sind. Die kannst du wieder in Wasser aufweichen und damit angeln.

Gruß, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (6. August 2012)

*AW: Würmer Fangen?!?!?*

Ich mach es immer nachts wenns es taut.. da kommen wie tauwürmer aus ihren löchern.

Was du dazu brauchst ist ne lampe.. am besten mit schwachem licht.. rot ist am besten.
Musst dich übern boden schleichen und die biester schnell packen, da sie sehr flink und schnell sind. Somit spart man einige euros.


----------



## clipfisch07 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Würmer Fangen?!?!?*

hau einen Spaten oder ähnliches in einer feuchten Wiese und rüttel ein paar mal daran , etwas warten und dann sammelste die Würmer auf - fertig .
gruß wolle


----------



## GeorgeB (6. August 2012)

*AW: Würmer Fangen?!?!?*

Die Senfmethode war mir neu. Hat das mal jemand probiert?


----------



## jkc (6. August 2012)

*AW: Würmer Fangen?!?!?*

Hi, nicht mit Senf nein; hatte aber mal zufällig so eine Erfahrung mit Essig gemacht. 
Allerdings wirken die ganzen "Austreibungsmittelchen" vermutlich in irgend einer Weise agressiv auf die Würmer und sind nicht grade deren Gesundheit zuträglich. Also wenn Du die Jungs nicht wirklich augenblicklich verangeln möchtest, würde ich eher zu anderen Methoden raten...

Grüße JK


----------



## magnus12 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Würmer Fangen?!?!?*

Ein Eimer voll Spülwasser, eine Minute warten :m

am besten gleich in klarem Wasser nachspülen. Wenn ich heute Würemer wochenlang im Kühlschrank aufberaren möchte kaufe ich mir welche, gleich mit Wurmerde, aber früher gings mit Prilwasser prima. der Rasen hat auch keinen Schaden genommen.


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (7. August 2012)

*AW: Würmer Fangen?!?!?*

Ich hab mal gehört das man wasser mit spülmittel vermischen soll, es dann auf na wiese kippen und einsinken lassen.. 
dann warten bis die würmer hochkommen und zu greifen.
stimmt das ?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. August 2012)

*AW: Würmer Fangen?!?!?*

"Man" soll garnicht - was meinst du, wie zuträglich es für die Natur ist dort einfach solche Mittelchen zu vergiessen ?
Ob die betreffende Rasenfläche und das Erdreich darunter sich von solchen Attacken in einen angemessenen Zeitraum erholt ?

Und ja , es funktioniert - nur musst du dann die Würmer gut abspülen - ansonsten hast du nach einigen Stunden eine Regenwurmpampe.

UND : Wenn man im Urlaub ist , befindet man sich zumeist nicht auf eigenen Grund und Boden. Ich würde es ziemlich frech finden  (gelinde ausgedrückt) auf fremden Land so etwas in die Gegend zu schütten.....


----------



## mini Saylor (7. August 2012)

*AW: Würmer Fangen?!?!?*

Hallo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wir haben beim Brandungsangeln Würmer durch Fußtreten im Sand bekommen. Bemerkt haben wir es durch zufall, das die Biester darauf reagieren und hochkommen. Haben das natürlich überprüft. Positiv


----------

